# Medicare and Boniva infusions



## flycliffyboo (Jun 30, 2008)

I live in PA and I know that BCBS just began paying for Boniva infusions.  Does anyone know whether Medicare pays for the infusion therapy of Boniva?

Thanks,

Flycliffyboo


----------

